# Gun Scrubber..



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I bought a can of "Gun Scrubber" from Walmart...Does anyone know if it is ok to use it on the XD? It says it may be harmfuel to some plastics..I wouldn't think it would be a problem..

Willy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used plain Gunscrubber for years on Glocks - with no problems.

Then, they have more recently come out with a polymer gun safe version. I now use that - although I probably use the can maybe 2x a year. I typically use Breakfree CLP for everything. Gun Scrubber is just for when its really dirty.

Use the Polymer safe version and U will be fine. If you got the wrong version - see if you can exchange it.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks....I may just find a can of the other and get it...I also have two revolvers so I can always use this...I believe this is the only type they had there when I bought this..I can still use it on the slide,spring and barrel...

Willy


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Walmart carries the polymer one usually


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Walmart carries both in Arizona. I use the Plastic safe on the grip and the strong stuff on the slide and metal sections of my plastic fantastics. I have used both on an XD i used to own and it did not harm it in any way.


----------



## RossiSS (Mar 16, 2008)

I say buy the gun scrubber. But then I'm biased about this, since my work recently started making the cans that it comes in. I'm the guy who prints the pictures onto the can.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I've used it on all kinds of guns for a while. But I usually only get it out whe I've really got some good dirt to get out. I'd find the poly friendly version now that it's around but I used the other on Glocks, XD's and not had an issue. but no reason to do it of they make one that's not as hard on the poly frames.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I use it on my XD quite a bit. It will, however, destroy FO type sights. I completely ruined a Hiviz with it. I'm careful to keep it off my new TFOs...


----------

